
Scalatra a tiny Sinatra-like web framework for Scala - abhishektwr
http://www.scalatra.org/
======
JonnieCache
Compare to Unfiltered, which seems to be a little lower level.

As a scala beginner, but a proficient sinatra user, I'm trying to decide which
would be a good choice for my next project. Thoughts?

<http://unfiltered.databinder.net/Unfiltered.html>

I am a little anxious about having to deal with the ultra-heavyweight java
server architectures, especially coming from the world of
rack/thin/passenger/etc. but I guess I'll cope. Either that or just use GAE.

~~~
papaf
I looked a Scalatra recently. I found it a little slow but don't take my word
for it.

I would suggest hitting whatever you're looking at with apache bench to see
how it copes with 'hello world'. I ended up using Jetty and servlets written
in Scala.

~~~
JonnieCache
_> I would suggest hitting whatever you're looking at with apache bench to see
how it copes with 'hello world'_

After all the drama on here recently surrounding inappropriate webapp
benchmarking, I don't think that's great advice.

~~~
papaf
I missed the drama so I probably don't have anything insightful to add.
However, I find that when trying out frameworks its nice to know what kind of
overhead they have for the convenience they provide.

------
jm2dev
We're using it, and jade to genereate views

<http://scalate.fusesource.org/documentation/jade-syntax.html>

------
scottostler
We're using Scalatra for our company's http service, and it's been great.
Simple, good documentation, works exactly as promised, and the irc room
(thanks Ross Baker!) has been extremely helpful.

If you use Scalatra for a major project, though, be ready to learn at least a
bit about Jetty (or Tomcat or...). Scalatra is a great tool for writing Java
servlets, but you're ultimately running those servlets in a much more
complicated servlet container.

~~~
sreque
That's unfortunate. The last time I made a pet web application in Scala it was
using the Lift framework. The greatest pain points by far came from
integrating with all the Java infrastructure, including Jetty. I hope someday
someone figures out a good abstraction layer for some of these Java services
to simplify their use, but as I'm unfamiliar with the needs of those who are
actually deploying web servers, I don't even know if this is possible or
feasible.

------
JeremyChase
I wrote and deployed a Scalatra project last month and found the framework to
very intuitive, powerful, and flexible.

Not to mention that the team working on the project is amazingly helpful;
especially when you are new to scala :)

------
beagledude
we ported an analaytics project from a scripting language processing the
incoming data to scalatra running with akka on the jvm. we went from 250
requests per sec to 5200 (per server), by using scalatra with akka actors to
handle the data in an async manner. #win

------
mark_l_watson
Looks really good, from the docs. Amazing what other projects Sinatra has
spawned by setting a good example. One of my customers and I have been hacking
with Clojure and Noir - Noir also reminds me of working with Sinatra: same
light-weight feeling.

------
jlarmstrong
I really like this framework it brings a nice clean implementation of the
sinatrarb to scala. Creating REST services or web apps is a breeze.

